# wakeskating



## Ejazzle (Nov 9, 2008)

i love my new sigma 10-20

had a great day of shootin with it. 

heres a little sample 
 1.





2.




3.




4.




5.random pic, i caught my friends flash so i thought id share, it was funny i got better lighting than he did. 





6.


----------



## christm (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow !

Is it a fisheye lens ? I don't know any other way of achieving this effect from the camera.


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree...pretty cool shot!


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 10, 2008)

i dont know if its considered a fisheye or not. 

glad you guys like it though. I'll post up some more in a little while. I dont know if some of the photos are going to run somewhere or not. So when i found out i will post em or post the ones that wont run


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry but Its out of focus; try play with the focus points and modes, IMO a single center focus point may have worked better for this shot, keep practicing


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 10, 2008)

indeed it is. Shutter speed was too slow also. Thanks for the tip, ill check out that center point thing. Can you briefly explain it? I had the little square in the middle but my cheek would move it when we went over waves...


----------



## IonSpeedMaster (Nov 10, 2008)

this picture is awesome.  good work


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 11, 2008)

Ejazzle said:


> indeed it is. Shutter speed was too slow also. Thanks for the tip, ill check out that center point thing. Can you briefly explain it? I had the little square in the middle but my cheek would move it when we went over waves...


 
Autofocus work by finding the contrast between different colors, If the camera is set to us all of the focus points it will try looking for a subject or contrast within the entire view, this may not alway work for what the photographer or you want

So by using a single focus point you are controlling where the camera tries to focus, also you are shooting from the boat right?, you may want to think about using manual focus, the rope will keep the rider at a fixed distance, so you only focus ones

Also what exposure mode are you using? If the camera is set to full auto exposure and all focus points, the camera will try set a combination of the shutter speed, aperture and ISO what maybe to slow for your needs

I shoot Canon so check your manual for how to set up the camera


----------



## kundalini (Nov 11, 2008)

Ejazzle said:


> Can you briefly explain it? ...


 RTFM.  It explains quite a bit, then ask what you didn't understand.


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 11, 2008)

rtfm= read the frikkin manual??? 

jeff, im sitting in a tube about 6 inches from the rider. I was thinking about just setting it to infinity and leaving it in MF. Thanks for the tip, ill try the single focus point this weekend. Its just hard because the rider will cut out and be right next to me doing tricks on the wake so he is a little further away. Then i have to focus again. But i guess i can have him ride behind the tube and focus but keep holding the shutter half way down so it stays focused, Then when he comes past me again ill shoot. I was in Program auto (bsically auto) then i switched over to Shutter priority and made sure i didnt get any more motion blur...


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 11, 2008)

get a fisheye thats a full 180 degree and preferably with no vig.. im not a big fan of vig, a good cheap fisheye is the zenitar 16mm it usually goes for 200 dallors, but its all manuale including the apeture


----------



## danjchau (Nov 12, 2008)

-------------


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 12, 2008)

The new info changes some of what I was guessing at before, what is the minimum and maximum focusing distances of the lens?, because you are riding behind the boat or pivot point of the rope you cannot just manual focus once to a fix distance and then shot away at will, but you can still manual focus by setting a wide DOF and only shooting when the rider passes thru the DOF zone (Google Zone Focusing)


----------



## STICKMAN (Nov 13, 2008)

Might I ask Don't you worry about getting tossed off the tube and falling in the water with your camera gear? I would have guessed you were ont eh boat just down low..........


----------



## jv08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Cool shot! I like it.


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 15, 2008)

the fisheye would create even more of that "vig" look. its the housing that is getting in the way. The lens is too wide... Ill check out those fisheyes just for fun though. thanks! 


the minimum focusing distance is .24m and the max is infinity or 1m. I tried setting it to a wide DOF (infinity, f/7) and it was okay. until the rider was really where i wanted the shot, then he was out of focus. In that picture he is about 6 inches to a foot away from me. So maybe i might just set the focus for that shot in particular (closest focal point, .24m) and then flip the camera to MF. do you think that would be a better way to go? Then just focus for the particular shot i want?

Stickman, I'll just buy all new stuff. Its worth it to ge the shot... right???? 

just messin with ya! i use an EWA marine underwater housing. so no worries if i fall in


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 15, 2008)

this is whats going on....













yummy....


----------



## keybq (Nov 15, 2008)

holy crap you are gutzy for being out there with ur camera i would never try that without a water proof case for it.


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a housing lol


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 19, 2008)

That&#8217;s dark maybe to dark with out a flash.
  Where these taken with the D40 or D300? 
  Have you try the D300 at ISO3200?

  Have you thought about using a flash?  Mounted on the tow tower?


   PS: I don&#8217;t want sound like your mother but you really should have a helmet


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah jeff, i was thinkin the same exact thing about the iso. Thats part of the reason why its blurry... iso was set at 200  And it is my friends housing. the one i'm getting has a flash mount. I had so many shots that woulda been $$$ if i had a flash. I was using the D300. I hate forgetting about the iso. when you get exited, you tend to forget important things. (new lens, first time shooting from a tube etc) so you can say my mind was elsewhere haha

The flash on the tower is a good idea too. Could i do that in commander mode?

I'll move a little further away next time and zoom a little. I might put on the 18-55.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 20, 2008)

Ejazzle said:


> --The flash on the tower is a good idea too. Could i do that in commander mode?--


 
  I not sure, but would guess maybe. Because that wound require a dedicated remote system that works with the camera (in your case with Nikon).  

  The dedicated wireless remote systems that the different camera manufactures offer use optical inferred.  So they require some line of sight to work.  MAYBE you can use the 3 foot dedicated off camera flash cord and strap the flash master/commander over the back of your vest or shorts, that may work.  I think 9 feet is the longest cable Nikon makes so a wired remote is not possible 

  Most radio remotes are non-dedicated so you would need to shoot manual exposure. The flash manual should have some recommended setting for high-speed shooting.  I did recently see a review (but can&#8217;t recall where) about a new radio remote on the market that&#8217;s an inferred hybrid that could work.


----------



## roentarre (Nov 20, 2008)

Stunning shot.

I would find this technique very difficult


----------



## Ejazzle (Nov 21, 2008)

wow jeff great idea!!! thanks a bunch. I'll look into that remote. But first ill just try it with commander mode in my camera. 

thasnk roentarre, its difficult, but your having so much fun you dont even care


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 11, 2008)

added a few more pics from the second round. 

tell me how you like em or dont like em


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Dec 11, 2008)

ahh wakeskating is so much fun, wish it wasnt so cold so i could still go haha.
Cool shots though!


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 11, 2008)

haha i live in south FL so the season never ends! haha it was 80 today. im about to go now actually.
check out my vimeo if you wanna see a few vids 
http://vimeo.com/user480708/videos

this one is my favorite right now. im editing a new video nowadays 
http://vimeo.com/1012630


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 12, 2008)

those you add, taken with more ambient are much better


----------



## rom4n301 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wake skating looks mad hard..  u gatta be able to pop a wet board of water do a trick and land on the other side of the wake... i think ill just stick to normal skating =] great shots btw


----------



## Ejazzle (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks jeff. 

rom, thanks! and wakeskating is mad fun though. It doesnt eat your skin like pavement does.


----------

